# India's Largest Rubik's Cube Mosaic



## theace (Feb 1, 2013)

We broke our previous record. That's 2 records in the Limca book of records in 3 months haha!

This mosaic was organized by the guys in Hyderabad (Headed by Vivek Prasad Mada, Vikram Mada and Pavan Kumar Akula). It portrayed Bhagat Singh - one of the most influential revolutionaries of the Indian independence movement. He was hanged on 23rd March and the mosaic was a tribute to him.

It took about 40 cubers - including several kids - about 17 hours to put the whole thing together.

Photos here: http://is.gd/hMEHWj

Coverage (It's in Telugu. No idea what they're saying)
[video=youtube_share;-Dwyq-b21VQ]http://youtu.be/-Dwyq-b21VQ[/video]

PS: SCMU just supplied some of the cubes. It's the HYD guys who did everything else. But we're all a big friendly community so what the heck  



TheAce (Previous Record) said:


> We made one using 6,240 Cubes. NR
> 
> Photos: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.398691226887041.93638.111005498988950&type=3
> 
> ...


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 1, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## hcfong (Feb 1, 2013)

Cool. Two of my favourite hobbies combined in one mosaic.


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow, that is pure art.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 1, 2013)

Fantastic! As a prank, someone should have taken someone else's main speedcube and put it in the middle somewhere. That would take a while to find.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Feb 1, 2013)

cmowla said:


> Does anyone know what image software can be used to convert the pixel colors of an image to the standard Rubik's cube colors in order to make these mosaics?



One way i know is photoshop. Just change the color palette to 6 standard colors of your cube. Play a little with dithering to get the effect u like and done!


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 1, 2013)

I read 6,240 NR.

I was like: holy crap, Indians are getting really fast at 3x3!


----------



## theace (Feb 2, 2013)

cmowla said:


> Does anyone know what image software can be used to convert the pixel colors of an image to the standard Rubik's cube colors in order to make these mosaics?


Use photoshop. Reduce the image size to the number of pixels you need and then use the Indexed Colour mode to recolour.



Mikel said:


> Fantastic! As a prank, someone should have taken someone else's main speedcube and put it in the middle somewhere. That would take a while to find.


We did 



antoineccantin said:


> I read 6,240 NR.
> 
> I was like: holy crap, Indians are getting really fast at 3x3!


We're on the way


----------



## cube (Feb 2, 2013)

Sweet! I really want to try that! I'll need to see how much it costs to get so many cubes first....... 

Thanks
-cube


----------



## theace (Feb 2, 2013)

You could look up some local wholesale markets. The cubes we used cost us INR 8 a piece ($0.15). You can look up alibaba.com or one of those wholesales web stores too. Alternatively, contact Rubik's and ask for sponsorship xD

You could also buy 7k PanShis and use those  Sell em off later


----------



## theace (Mar 9, 2013)

We got some more coverage today. India's bigget news paper. Feels great 

http://www.timescrest.com/life/done-in-60-seconds-9932


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 9, 2013)

nice.

lol at "The mosaic, however, was the work of 6,240 Rubik's Cubes that had been carefully scrambled and stacked in two days by a group of passionate youngsters who prefer to use the word "cube" as a verb."


----------



## theace (Mar 24, 2013)

The F12 was more than hilarious, really!


----------



## theace (Mar 24, 2013)

*India's Largest Cube Mosaic: 8,000 Cubes!*

So we broke the record. That's 2 records in the Limca book of records in 3 months haha!

This mosaic was organized by the guys in Hyderabad (Headed by Vivek Prasad Mada, Vikram Mada and Pavan Kumar Akula). It portrayed Bhagat Singh - one of the most influential revolutionaries of the Indian independence movement. He was hanged on 23rd March and the mosaic was a tribute to him.

It took about 40 cubers - including several kids - about 17 hours to put the whole thing together.

Photos here: http://is.gd/hMEHWj

PS: SCMU just supplied some of the cubes. It's the HYD guys who did everything else. But we're all a big friendly community so what the heck


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 24, 2013)

Amazing!!


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow! This is amazing!


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 24, 2013)

The mosaic is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## theace (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks! Planning something bigger soon...


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 26, 2013)

theace said:


> Thanks! Planning something bigger soon...



WR pree


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 26, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> WR pree



This one's amazing!


----------



## theace (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't understand Telugu at all. But this is cool xD

[video=youtube_share;-Dwyq-b21VQ]http://youtu.be/-Dwyq-b21VQ[/video]


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 29, 2013)

RIP English. I had a really hard time translating this thing.

Translation-

"Hi viewers. Actually in Hyderabad's Prasad's IMAX mall something big was taking place. We came here to see what was going and saw that suddenly lots of children are doing something. Something meaning, you all have heard about Rubik's cube havem't you? So, you all must know how difficult it is to solve it, don't you? But here the children are solving cube after cube, cube after cube. So, for seeing that we have come here to see the whole team which is doing this." "What' your name?" "I'm Vivek" "What's happening here actually?" "We are making a cube art here" "Cube art in the sense?" "We make a picture using cubes" "So, let's know what that picture is and what is happening really?" "We are making a portrait of Bhagat Singh using 8000 cube on the 23rd." "How many children are participating here?" "Approximately 50 members" "People from the age group from 6 years to 74 years are participating in this art"

"Hi. I am Mukta. I came from Pune for this cube art. I am an MSc. student. I am doing bio-diversity. This is my second cube art. The first one we made in Bombay(Mumbai). It was a 6000 cubes cube art."

"Some people solve the rubik's cube blindfolded too here. One person has already done that here. So, lets introduce him to us" "Hello" "Hello" "So, name?" "My name is Pavan" "How? How do you solve it blindfolded?" "First, we memorize the scrambled cube and remember it." "We solve each piece by seeing where it needs to go by doing calculations and sending it where it needs to go."

"I'll introduce you to another great person. He is India's fastest cuber. He can solve the cube in 10 seconds. He holds the National Record too. We have already scrambled this. Now he will start solving. We will see how fast he can do it."

"They are doing challenges after challenges. We have seen so many cubes already but there are many more varieties. This cube is so different. Mirror cube they say. Another person has come here. Every cuber knows his name. He is as important as Sachin to cricket and him to cubing. He is a cricket player and this guy is a cube player(lol). SO ,lets see what this guy can do. Let's see who this is. Every one is a super hero everyone is a real hero." "Hello" "Hello" "So, what's your name?" "Shanmukh" "He can do THIS cube blindfolded. Blindfolded again. OMG what craziness is this?(lol)" "This cube is also like the 3x3. But, there aren't any colours but the shape of the cube changes. So, solving is very difficult. We have to bring this puzzle into a cube shape. So this cube can be done by blind people too. This cube dosen't require memorization too. We have to know where the pieces are by feeling the cube with our hands."

"So here's another cuber. He can solve the cube one handed. We have already seen so many types of puzzles. I didn't know there were so many types of cubes. I came to know only after coming here. And, solving one handed is very difficult too. A cuber has come forward to do that." "Let's see who that is." "Hello" "Hi" "Name?" "Murali" "Where are you from?" "Hyderabad" "What are you studying?" "Btech Final Year." "One handed solver he is. Let's see what he can do. We have Vivek here to scramble the cube."

"This is very exciting. I never thought there was a cube society group. I came here to see what is happening. I was fascinated by cubes from my childhood. I can only do two sides, not morre than that. Small kids are able to solve it in 2 min. I was excited. And then when I opened it and was amazed. I came here casually today. Yesterday, they called me by chance. I'm really really honoured and excited that they are putting in all this effort that shows the dates of important events. So, they said that we forget these improtant dates. They are really great. Youngsters having so much talent helps in remembering the memorable events of our freedom struggle. So I'm really excited, really happy."


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 31, 2013)

Mirror Cube BLD :O Also, his name is not Murali. It's



Spoiler



Velidi Venkata Jagana Mohana Murali Krishna


----------



## theace (Apr 1, 2013)

Mirror cube BLD was epic.The crowd was going bonkers and all us cubers were *poker face*


----------



## Bestsimple (Apr 1, 2013)

Lol awesome:tu


----------

